# High Fashion Beauty Shot Challenge



## FullWroth (Jan 2, 2008)

EDIT 2: Another source of amazing and extravagant make-up shots - Flickr: kuwaitbutterfly's stuff tagged with makeup

EDIT: I've put in some more pictures, and aziajs had a good idea too, so if you don't like any of these pictures, but there's some quirky beauty look you wanna try to recreate, post the original photo and your attempt here too!

I've been lurking in this forum for a while, and decided to try to contribute some challenge inspiration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have a whole lot of scans of beauty shots and high fashion make-up that I think would be fun to try but I'm a bit intimidated by because I'm relatively new to make-up, so I thought I'd share one and see if anyone wanted to give recreating this look a shot:






If people actually like this idea, um, let me know I guess, and I can upload new ones periodically. Woo. I've done my best not to break any forum rules, moderators, but let me know if I've messed anything up or if I need to resize the image!

More images!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 3, 2008)

I love your idea! I wish I had Emote because I would totally try this! I can totally see Snowkei rocking this too! More pics would be great


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Jan 6, 2008)

I think that's a great idea. I can't wait to see the responses you get.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 6, 2008)

I like the idea.  I would like to broaden it so that people can post a high fashion pic of their choosing and then their version.


----------



## FullWroth (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I like the idea.  I would like to broaden it so that people can post a high fashion pic of their choosing and then their version._

 
Yeah, that sounds like a good idea too!

I'll edit the original post to include this and a few other pictures.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jan 8, 2008)

This is such a cool idea.  I actually have a picture that is similar to the first one you posted. I did it for a project when I was in cosmetology school. I will see if I can dig up the picture and post it tonight.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 11, 2008)

Can we create our own? I want to do this!


----------



## FullWroth (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Can we create our own? I want to do this!_

 
Yeah, go for it, just post the original pic side by side with your take on it so we know what you were reproducing.


----------



## cosMEtix (Feb 9, 2008)

Doesn't even look real it's so pretty!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome idea! Those pics are pretty fabulous


----------



## Gblue (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm gonna have a look for something I want to try and give it a go later


----------



## Gblue (Feb 13, 2008)

<accidently deleted my gallery :S>


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh I wanna try this!!


----------



## MelodyKat (Mar 7, 2008)

I really hope this is high fashion enough. I did a shoot with my boyfriend (photographer) and this adorable girl named Fabby.

Hope you enjoy....just ask and i will try to remember what i used....


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 

 
_I really hope this is high fashion enough. I did a shoot with my boyfriend (photographer) and this adorable girl named Fabby.

Hope you enjoy....just ask and i will try to remember what i used....
_

 
that looks amazing! i love the lashes


my feeble attempt... I need more make-up and a proper digicam. phone cam sucks! The black looks more like a green cuz I had to use the table lamp for lighting. oh shucks.






Products used:
- Missha cream shadow in white
- the pearl white shade from Meiniya quad
- Origins shadow in glistening granite
- Sweetscents pigments in Midnight
- Dior eyeliner pencil in black
- Sweetscents pigments in Sienna
- Missha magic eye changer (mixing medium)


----------



## happy*phantom (Mar 21, 2008)

@smellyocheese: This is very fine! I thought you applied an orange/ reddish feather but it was a painted illusion.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well done!
Here's my silly interpretation/ attempt of HFMU, btw...


----------



## KristineEL (Mar 26, 2008)

These are so cool... key is lots and lots of white light.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks phantom! your take looks excellent!


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 

 
_I really hope this is high fashion enough. I did a shoot with my boyfriend (photographer) and this adorable girl named Fabby.

Hope you enjoy....just ask and i will try to remember what i used....




_

 
Heh, I've worked with her before.


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 5, 2008)

i guess this is kind of high fashion,i was inspired by kevyn aucoin and my steel blue pigment:





the look i tried to copy






















i don't really own a nude lippy so i made to with some concealer, hush lippie with looks like concealer, brown lip liner and some lip gloss.


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 6, 2008)

you did a great job!! and I love your hair!


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_you did a great job!! and I love your hair!_

 
Same!! 

your hair's so cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and your eye make up is gorgeous


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 6, 2008)

thankyou! i love my hair


----------



## Katura (Apr 14, 2008)

I dont really have an inspiration picture... but I did this a few minutes ago...

Used a bunch of BlackTrack...


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 14, 2008)

That-is-a-m-a-z-i-n-g   ^^^^


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 20, 2008)

nice!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_I dont really have an inspiration picture... but I did this a few minutes ago...

Used a bunch of BlackTrack...












_

 

Woah...breathtaking, seriously!


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 19, 2008)

Katura, I lovee your FOTD

its gorgeous


----------



## Nails (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_i guess this is kind of high fashion,i was inspired by kevyn aucoin and my steel blue pigment:





the look i tried to copy






















i don't really own a nude lippy so i made to with some concealer, hush lippie with looks like concealer, brown lip liner and some lip gloss._

 
1. Love that book and almost all the others he's written (except his very first one, I think it's called The Art of Makeup, cannot find it anywhere)
2. Your hair is awesome
3. You pull that eye shape off perfectly, especially with your eyebrows!


----------



## user79 (May 30, 2008)

Katura

What did you use on your lips for those pics?


----------



## girloflowers (Jun 6, 2008)

awr! thankyou Nails!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 7, 2008)

pretty


----------



## Katura (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Katura

What did you use on your lips for those pics?_

 
concealor and powder. Dont lick your lips...!!! It's really gross hahaha


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello, girls!!
I've always wanted to do a make-up like this, and now I've got my chance!!!
It was so fun to do! Hope you guys like it!

Face: 
Cores e Brilhos Compact Powder 
Contém 1g Concealer 
Avon Beyond Color Tinted Face Glow 
Avon Invisible Light Tinted Smoothing Gel 
Contém 1g Cream Blush nº 3 

Eyes:
Cores e Brilhos E/s: purple, pink, blue navy
Campelle e/s: yellow
Avon Mascara


----------



## voguette (Jun 21, 2008)

girloflowers and Katura you look amazzzzzzzzzzing!


----------



## FullWroth (Jun 22, 2008)

More resources for you guys!

Here are 5 pages of stunning (and very high-fashion!) Arabic make-up shots on Flickr:

Flickr: kuwaitbutterfly's stuff tagged with makeup

I am definitely going to suck it up and try to recreate the ones I have the colors for.


----------



## ballerino (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey Ladies

This is a shoot I did with a swedish student photograper (Anna Martennson, now living in New York) here in Melbourne.

The makeup is as follows:

Skin:
Lancome Teint Idole
Stila Pressed Powder
Dermacolour concealer
MAC blush "Pinch Me"

Eyes:
Blacktrack Fluidline (waterline + brows)
Black tied - lid
Carbon - crease and liner
Avalanche - inner corner and browbone

Lips:
Liner - totally forgot!
MAC Lipglass in clear

Hope you like 
x


----------



## crissy22 (Jul 7, 2008)

^awesome!


----------



## MissLorsie (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW - that is amazing ballerino!! simply stunning..

Her eyelashes are amazing - please tell me they are not natural LOL 

Gorgeous work!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ballerino......You are is breathtaking WOW !!!!!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 22, 2008)

melodykat, I love those lashes...awesome job everyone!


----------



## FullWroth (Nov 18, 2008)

The Dec. 2008 issue of Russian Vogue has some incredible colors going on for beauty shots. Here you go! They've been shrunk down to Specktra size, but I can provide bigger shots.

































I'd really love to try some of these, I just don't know that I have the mad skillz (or the PATIENCE) required to do them justice!


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (Jul 19, 2009)

i added different effects, but thats just because i didnt like the lighting in the original shot, so i played around with shadows and highlights just for fun...

original pic:




edited pics:










its a mess of random pinks and purples, but it sure was fun to do this look

(the yellow is rock it neon pigment from MAC btw)


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_







I'd really love to try some of these, I just don't know that I have the mad skillz (or the PATIENCE) required to do them justice!_

 
i tried! ahh this look is so beautiful and was fairly quick to do only took me 30 min.


----------

